# Help with rules for The MURDER WINKING GAME :)



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm still a newbie here too, but from what I can tell (having read more than a few posts, trying to find games for my party) it seems that there are no set rules. That ppl basically adapt the game to work for them. I know that's probably not of much help  sorry


----------



## juliescamp (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks, Heather...I am thinking that way pretty much too....I have read and re read most of the posts about this game.....think I will just have to wing it....and say the one who picks the murderer wins a prize automatically....;p luck of the draw.


happy Haunting! 
julie


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I did it with teens. There are pics of some murders in my album. Bcuz it was with teens what I did was posted the guessing rules again next to the guessing cauldron and had slips of paper for them to write down the time, their name and the murderers name. What I told them is that if no one guessed who the murderer was then the murderer would get a prize. But if they figured out who it was before they died then the first one to guess would win. In reality, I gave the best death, the first guess and the murderer all a prize. The best death and the murderer were slightly nicer because I admire those that get into it more then the nark. Lol If you need any of my files for the slips of paper, deaths, instructions or signs just pm me and I'll send what you need.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I did this game last year at my party. At first I didn't know how well it would go over with everyone. They all got into it and loved it. I just gave the murderer a bottle of vampire wine for doing a good job. Nobody knew who it was and if they did they never said it to anyone. I just had a wooden box filled with scrolls that explained the way the game went and when they came to the door told them to pick one and not show it to anyone. That was all I said and the game went well. Will be doing it again this time and I think I will leave it up to the guest's which way they want to die. It was alot of fun and did not interrupt the party and lasted all night. My murderer did an outstanding job.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

We played last year and I asked people not to identify the murderer so that we could continue playing. A few people did guess who it was and tried really hard to avoid her, but did get caught in the end. One person did not act out her death because she just didn't want to play, that was fine too. 
We gave a prize to the best death, actually 2 prizes because they were so dramatically done, and a gift to the murderer.


----------



## juliescamp (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks, everyone! i really appreciate it!


----------



## StreetScream (Sep 24, 2009)

I did it last year with about 60 people and it went over AMAZING!! Everybody had a blast and by the end of the night people who didn't get murdered wished that they had. We played it without caring who the murderer was. In fact, we had a few different murderers throughout the night because some people just got a kick out of it. One person died without the murderer killing them, hahaha.. Someone just winked at them regular and they thought they were being murdered. Just do it and have fun. Don't worry about rules.


----------



## juliescamp (Oct 5, 2010)

Great Idea, StreetScream! 

and thanks everyone!!!


----------



## cmclean1976 (Oct 12, 2010)

We played it last year and it was such a hit! My husband came up with the idea of giving the "Winner" (either the Winker or the correct guess) a hundred grand candy bar! Kudos to my husband.


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

LMAO a hundred grand, lol i bet he announced "the winner gets a hundred grand" huh no candy bar bahahahahaha that cracks me up


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

oo, well anyone who can explain the rules to me and give me some ideas of the types of murders would be most appreciated!!
I would love to do this at my party but have no idea how best to word it all etc.


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

Piggles said:


> oo, well anyone who can explain the rules to me and give me some ideas of the types of murders would be most appreciated!!
> I would love to do this at my party but have no idea how best to word it all etc.


For the rules... I think everyone just comes up with what works for them... as for the deaths, here's a post I did on those: Winking Murderer


Heather


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks Heather! Checking them out now


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

We played this last year and it went great with only one little snafu. My question is how does someone guess who the murderer is? Do they need to notify the host? Because last year, I didn't even know who the murderer was. I guess I didn't think this one out enough.


----------



## lynrapp (Oct 12, 2005)

We tried this a couple of years ago at our Halloween party and it was a dismal failure. Everyone drew bits of paper out of a bowl, and the guests all said that the hosts had to as well. Well, of course, I got the murderer slip! The first person I winked at died very quietly and no one knew she did it. The second person ran away into the bathroom. The third person thought I was hitting on him!

Good luck!


----------

